# Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip



## Bulla (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo alles zusammen !

Ich wollte nur mal ganz kurz eine WARNUNG aussprechen !

Wenn ihr vorhaben solltet einmal auf einem Kutter in Holland zu angeln und dabei die Anzeige der Reederei Trip aus Scheveningen seht, dann solltet ihr Euch dies ganz schleunigst anders überlegen.

Ich habe schon einmal schlechte Erfahrungen mit dieser Reederei gemacht und kenne auch viele Leute, die diese Erfahrung schon gemacht haben.

Falls ihr dennnoch nach Scheveningen fahren solltet, bietet sich die reederei Vrolijk an ! (Die blauen Kutter)

Die sind sehr gut, nett und haben auch noch Ahnung (Im Gegensatz zu der Reederei Trip)

Also seit gewarnt !  :e 

Ich will nicht, daß Euch auch sowas passiert wie uns !

gruß

Bulla*

Hier noch der Link ! http://www.rederij-trip.nl/

Nur probiert es wirklich nicht aus !!!*


----------



## angeltreff (9. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Bulla,

willkommen hier im Board.

Es würde mich aber schon mal interessieren, wie genau Du &quot;schlechte Erfahrungen&quot; gemacht hast. Das was ich in Deinem Posting bis jetzt lese ist nur eine &quot;Warnung&quot; und einen Tipp auf einen Konkurrenten - das hilft mir nicht wirklich.

Mal davon abgesehen, das man so eine &quot;Warnung&quot; leider auch als ein Posting der &quot;anderen Seite&quot; deuten kann.


----------



## Klausi (9. Oktober 2002)

Willkommen in Board @Bulla,laß mal bisschen mehr aus den Sack. Mit was warst Du den nicht zufrieden usw.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Oktober 2002)

*MOin*

Moin moin und herzlich Willkommen.
Normalerweise dürften wir so eine Warnung nicht ohne Gründe stehen lassen, daß könnte ja jeder über den anderen veröffentlichen. Also ein bisschen Hintergrundinformation mußt da schon rüberkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2002)

Muß meinen Vorpostern recht geben: 
Erst mal herzlich willkommen an &quot;Board&quot;.
Aber da wir Kritik an Abietern hier im Anglerboard veröffentlichen können, sollte allen daran gelegen sein, die entsprechende Kritik auch argumentativ oder mit einem Erlebnisbericht zu untermauern.
Wenn einer auf die Idee kommt, daß Du vielleicht bei der von Dir empfohlenen anderen Reederei arbeitest, hast Du sicher Dein Ziel (andere Angler vor entsprechenden Praktiken zu warnen) nicht nur nicht erreicht, sondern sogar das Gegenteil. 
Also bitte nicht einfach solche Behauptungen aufstellen, sondern mit Berichten/Tatsachen untermauern!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2002)

Willkommen im Anglerboard Bulla.
Alles andere wurde von meinen Vorpostern schon gesagt.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Oktober 2002)

Willkommen im Board

Solltest wirklich bißchen mehr Hintergrundinformation geben, bevor Du uns vor einer Reederei wahnen willst und eine andere Reederei hier loben willst! In meinen Augen ist das so hier Rufmord bzw. Werbung!  

Teile uns doch bitte deine negativen Eindrücke und deine possitiven Eindrücke beider Reedereien mit und die Member, die die Reedereien kennen, geben dann ihre meinung hier preis! Und der Rest kann sich dann ein Bild davon machen und selbst entscheiden, mit welcher Reederei er rausfahren möchte! Ansonsten ist Kritik und Lob von Unternehmen immer im Board erwünscht!


----------



## Bulla (10. Oktober 2002)

Danke erstmal für die herzliche Begrüßung hier im Board.

Zu Euren Argumente bzw. Fragen:

1. Ich arbeite nicht bei einer Reederei. (Hier in Köln 
   gibts ja auch gar keine   ... ich wüßte auf jeden Fall 
   nicht, was wir damit wollten.

2. Ich bin ein ziemlich begeisteter Kutterangler und möchte 
   hier nur Anglern eine Möglichkeit geben, Erfahrungen, die
   ich gemacht habe mitzubekommen.

3. Ich habe schon viele Kutter der Holländischen Küste 
   ausprobiert. (Mit vielen Negativen wie Positiven 
   Erlebnissen)

   Jedoch das was mir mit der Reederei Trip passiert ist,
   ist mir ein wenig zu krass. Deshalb habe ich auch eine 
   Warnung über die Reederei Trip ausgesprochen.

   Diese Warnung soll keine Drohung sein oder als Ähnliches 
   verstanden werden.
   Sie sollte nur eine kleine &quot;Geldersparnis&quot; für alle 
   Angler darstellen, da ein Trip mit der Reederei Trip nur 
   rausgeschmissenes Geld ist.

Also nun zu der eigentlichen Geschichte:

------------------------------------------------------------

Es war ein wunderschöner Abend im Spätsommer, als meine Freundin, ein Kumpel und ich uns auf den Weg in die Niederlande machten.
Insbesondere durch die Zeitschrift &quot;Fisch und Fang&quot; (Anzeige) und das Internet sind wir auf die &quot;Rederij Trip&quot; aus Scheveningen aufmerksam geworden.

Da wir noch nie von Scheveningen aus geangelt hatte, beschlossen wir nun dies einmal auszuprobieren.

Gegen 5 Uhr kamen wir in Scheveningen am Hafen an.
Nach einigem Suchen fanden wir dann auch die &quot;Rederij Trip&quot;.
Ein kleines rot-weisses Gebäude mit einigen rot-weissen Kuttern.

Also wir dann die anfallenden Formalitäten bewältigt hatten, ging es auch schon auf den Kutter.

Gegen halb 8 legten wir ab und fuhren in Richtung Nordsee.
Nach ca. einer halben Stunde ertönte plötzlich zum ersten mal das Horn und alle Angler warfen ihre Ruten aus.
(Wir wunderten uns schon, da wir nicht eine einzige Möwe am Himmel sahen)
Nach ca. 10 Minuten vergebenen Angelns ertönte wieder das Horn. 
Der gesamte Fang des Kutters (ca. 50 Angler) betrug eine Makrele sowie einen Dorsch von ca. 15 cm Länge.
Dieses &quot;kleine Spielchen&quot; wiederholte sich noch ca. 10 mal.
Nach dem 2. mal warfen wir schon keine Rute mehr rein. (Was sich dann auch als äußerst sinnvoll erwies.)

Als es dann langsam aber sicher auf dem Kutter laut wurde, durch die 50 aufgebrachten Angler, hielt sich der Skipper an einen blauen Kutter der benachbarten Rederij Vrolijk(blaue Kutter) und siehe da, die Möwen waren da und die Angler fingen plötzlich.

Nach ca. 3 Stunden dann fand der Skipper unseres Kutters dann wahrscheinlich, daß unser Fang ausreichen würde und drehte wieder ab.

Nun fing das gleiche Spielchen wie vorher wieder an.
Als die Angler dann so richtig aufgebracht waren und die Besatzung zur rede stellten, fing das &quot;Spielchen&quot; erst richtig an.

Plötzlich drehte er seinen Kutter genau in die Wellen, sodaß ein heftiger Seegang entstand.
Mit einem breiten Grinsen auf dem Gesicht stand unser &quot;Rentner Skipper&quot; in seiner Kabine.

Bei diesen Aktionen fingen dann die ersten Angler an die Fische so richtig zu füttern   und legten die Angeln beiseite.

Nun wurde der Skipper erneut zur Rede gestellt, was die ganze Sache aber nicht ändern konnte.

Das Meer wurde nun nach den heftigsten Wellen abgesucht, in die er sich dann genau reinstellen konnte.

Da sowieso nichts mehr gefangen wurde, fange die Angler an ihren Fang zu versorgen, aber die Aktionen des Skippers hörten nicht auf.

Als er dann die &quot;richtige Welle&quot; gefunden hatte in die er sich schön reinstellen konnte, ging es richtig zur Sache.

Mehrere Angler rammten sich ihr Messer ins Bein bzw. in den Arm und fügten sich einige Schnittwunden zu.
Der Skipper fand immer mehr Gefallen an seine Spielchen und fing an sich über die &quot;Verunglückten&quot; zu amüsieren.
Als er dann noch eine &quot;schöne Welle&quot; erfolgreich genommen hatte, fielen mindestens 5 Angler beinahe ins Wasser.
(Zum Verständnis: Das Wasser war noch ca. 10 cm von der Reeling, an der ich stand, entfernt.)
Bei dieser Aktion fielen fast alle Angler zu Boden bzw. gegen die Reeling. Meine Freundin prelle sich dabei die Hüfte und mein Hund flog in hohem Bogen ca. 10 m über das Deck.

Da einige Angler sich vor Schmerzen krümmten, beschloß ich dem Treiben ein Ende zu setzen und ging zum Führerstand des Skippers.

Da er keine Einsicht zeigte drohte ich ihm und zwang ihn so den Hafen wieder anzusteuern.
Nun lachte er nicht mehr, sondern verkroch sich in seinem Führerstand.

Zu guter letzt warf ich ihm dann noch eine Makrele gegen die Fensterfront seines &quot;Häuschens&quot;.

Im Hafen angekommen erwarteten uns auch schon die beiden Geschäftsinhaber (Trip Senior und Junior).

An diesem Tag gab es keinen aber auch keinen einzigen Angler, der den Inhabern nicht zu verstehen gab, daß er niemals wiederkommen würde und es weitererzählen würde.

Wie ich mitbekommen konnte, stornierten viele Angler die nächsten geplanten und schon reservierten Angeltrips.

Wir versuchten natürlich die Inhaber sowei den Skipper zur Rede zur stellen.

Als Antwort bekamen wir: (sinngemäß)
Das kommt öfter vor, daß sie so etwas haben, aber es würde ihn nicht interessieren.
Es gäbe ja genug Angler !

------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hoffe jetzt könnt ihr verstehen, wieso ich allen Anglern von dieser Reederei abraten möchte.

Und genau diese Erlebnisse habe ich (leider erst später) schon von vielen Anglern und Angelgeschäften gehört.

Ich kann Euch 2 getestete und für gut befundene Reedereien 
in den Niederlanden empfehlen.

1. Sportvisserij Hoogerwerf in Zeeland
www.sportvisserijhoogerwerf.nl

2. Rederij Vrolijk in Scheveningen
http://www.rederijvrolijk.nl

PS: Ich verdiene kein Geld daran.
    Da ich sehr zufrieden mit den beiden war, kann ich sie 
    auch wirklich empfehlen.
    Wobei meine erste Wahl auf die Sportvisserij Hoogerwerf 
    in Zeeland fällt.

Ich hoffe ihr habt nun einige Eindrücke bekommen.

Grüße

Bulla


----------



## hecht24 (10. Oktober 2002)

hi bulla
auch von mir herzlich willkommen auf dem AB.das sind ja wirklich keine guten erfahrungen die du dort gemacht hast.


----------



## angeltreff (10. Oktober 2002)

Das ist ja nun schon krass. Und Deine Warnung nach so einem &quot;Törn&quot; ganz sicher berechtigt. 

Ich glaube, dass ich nicht so &quot;ruhig&quot; geblieben werden. Ich war mal bei der Marine und kann so einen Kutter auch ohne Skipper wieder in den Hafen bringen.  :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2002)

Mon Bulla, so sollte da sein, jetzt kann sich jeder was drunter vorstellen, danke!
Es gibt also nicht nur an der Ostsee was zu meckern.
Ds ist wirklich  :v  :v


----------



## Hummer (10. Oktober 2002)

Danke, Bulla, für diese Warnung und herzlich willkommen an Board!:m

Ich habe auch schon in der Presse einen negativen Bericht über diese Reederei gelesen. Der Kapitän hat was gegen Deutsche. Kassiert wird aber trotzdem. 

Das was da mit Euch gemacht wurde, war vorsätzliche Körperverletzung und Nötigung. Eigentlich gehört der Vogel angezeigt. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2002)

Und kielgeholt gehört er auch, der Vogel!!!


----------



## Kunze (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo bulla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on Board! Man das ist ja krass.  :r Habe ähnliches von der Reederei von Anglern gehört, aber das schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus.  :e Danke für die ausführlichen Infos. :m  Wünsche noch Viel Spaß hier an Board. #h


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (10. Oktober 2002)

*ohha*

Mann O Mann,
Das ist übel, da wäre ich wohl gleich zur Polica gegangen. So ein Schw***


----------



## Tiffy (10. Oktober 2002)

Junge Junge,

das ist ja ein Dingen. Danke für die Info Bulla.


----------



## havkat (10. Oktober 2002)

Ich sach nur:
Zwanzig mit dem Tauende dann ab an die Rahnock!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Oktober 2002)

Moin Bulla!
Das ist ja heftig was du da schreibst. Ja fast schon kriminelles handeln. Vieleicht hätten den Skipper die Verletzten anzeigen sollen wegen Körperverletzung. Ich glaube nicht das er sich bei so vielen Zeugenaussagen hätte rausreden können.
Auf jeden Fall DAnke für die Warnung. #6


----------



## C.K. (10. Oktober 2002)

Hallo AB Gemeinde
das was der Angelkamerad Bulla dort berichtet, stimmt leider voll und ganz!!!! Es kommt sogar noch schlimmer: Es wird noch nicht einmal Erste Hilfe von der Mannschaft geleistet. So vor kurzen gesehen. Ein Engländer fiel hin, ist mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen, Blut lief aus den Ohren, Bewußtlos.

 :e Mannschaft > Fehlanzeige :e , obwohl sie darauf hingewiesen wurden. Erst unter Zwang fuhr der Kapitän zurück.


----------



## angeltreff (10. Oktober 2002)

Nur mal so zum Thema Board und Member: Bulla hat vorgestern früh den gleichen Beitrag im Forum von angeln.de veröffentlicht. Es steht bei 0 : 18 Antworten und 16 : 261 Lesungen.


----------



## Heringsbändiger (10. Oktober 2002)

Willkommen auf&acute;m Board, Bulla

und geteert und gefedert gehört er auch noch.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (10. Oktober 2002)

**g**

@Olaf, Sieg fürs AB (logisch)


----------



## Bulla (10. Oktober 2002)

Danke nochmal für die Willkommensgrüße !

Ja es ist leider so krass.
Und was der Anglerkollege c.k. geschrieben hat bestätigt es ja auch nochmal !

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich mal Leute melden würden, die damals auch auf dem Kutter waren.

Ich (1.93 groß und 130 Kg Kampfgewicht) sollte den Leuten noch in Erinnerung geblieben sein.

Aber wenn ihr ein paar gute Tips fürs Kutterangeln in Holland haben möchtet, meldet Euch einfach bei mir.

Ich helfe gerne.

Grüße an Alle

Bulla


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Oktober 2002)

Hi, Bulla, 
Zunächst mal auch ein Herzliches Wilkommen von mir.

Das sind ja nicht die besten Erfahrungen, die Du da gemacht hast. Nur leider kann ich Deine Kritik hier nicht ganz so stehenlassen. (Und mich Deinem Lob von Vrolijk auch nicht so ganz anschliessen) Ich denke nämlich, das es da ein paar missverständnisse gab. Ich fahre seit jahren mit Trip, und hatte nie solche Probleme.

Also in Scheveningen verteilen sich alle Kutter wenn sie Rausfahren ersteinmal, um die Makrelen zu suchen. Nach Möven kann man sich dabei in den seltensten Fällen Richten, da die Makkis meist sehr Tief stehen, und sich vermutlich von Bodenfischen ernähren. Also, das man in der ersten Angelstunde nicht viel fängt ist völlig normal. Früher oder später werden die Makrelenschwärme dann gefunden, und der Kutter, der sie gefunden hat funkt alle umliegenden kutter an, wo sie stehen. Das scheint ja bei euch auch der Fall gewesen zu sein. Das die Möven da waren kann auch am anfüttern mit eingeweiden gelegen haben (ist eine weit verbreitete unsitte unter Anfängern). 
Dann hat der Käptn abgedreht, um die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Das kann einerseits daran liegen, das ihm einige Mitfahrer darum gebeten haben. (wenn das viele sind, nimmt er natürlich an, das die Allgemeinheit so denkt) Dieses ist bei der Wetterlage ja durchaus möglich. (Bei einer meiner Touren auch schon mal vorgekommen) Andererseits kann seine Entscheidung auch direkt an der Wetterlage, und der damit verbundenen Gefährlichkeit gelegen haben!!! (ist auch durchaus möglich, wenn die wellen bis 10cm unter die Reling schlagen, bei den recht hochnordigen Schiffen) Diese Entscheidung in Frage zu stellen und zu drohen!!!, ist meiner ansicht nach DUMMHEIT und leichtsinnig, mal abgesehen, das man sich damit bestimmt keine Freunde macht.
Das sich in der folge einige Angler verletzten ist Eurer uneinsichtigkeit zuzuschreiben, und wenn der Käptn dabei sich ein grinsen nicht verkneifen kann, ist allzu menschlich. (ich hätte dann ws. auch schadenfroh gegrinst)
So gesehen kann ich auch die Reaktion der reedereiinhaber verstehen. (Und die Abneigung der Holländer gegen uns Deutsche)

Einen Hund zum Makrelenangeln mitzunehmen kann ich übrigens auch nicht gutheissen, bei den vielen Makrelenpaternostern an Bord. Gerade bei Seegang. #d 

Im allgemeinen gehe ich davon aus, das die Skipper dort alles tun, damit die Kunden zufrieden sind. (von Leben Riskieren abgesehen) Alles andere wäre ja auch schlechte werbung.

Wie haben die Leute auf den anderen Booten den Tag denn gefangen, und wann sind die eingelaufen, ich denke mal nicht viel später.

Und wer einmal auf der &quot;Estrella&quot; mitgefahren ist (der Höllenkutter von Vrolijk. Ist schwarz, soweit ich mich erinnern kann) hat sicher verständnis dafür, das ich auch die nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen will.

Also erst mal nachdenken, dann Böse Kritik Posten.
Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Oktober 2002)

Moin Holger!
Warum bist du denn der Meinung das Bulla nicht überlegt hat was er da schreibt. Ich denke das hat er ganz gut bei so einem posting. Oder warst du auch auf dem Kutter? 
Wenn mehrere Angler sich verletzen sei es aus Uneinsichtigkeit oder bei einem Unfall so ist es die Pflicht des Kapitäns zu helfen und nicht auf der Brücke zu stehen und zu grinsen. Das kann doch nicht sein. Wenn ein nächster schreibt das ein Angler stürzt und bewußtlos liegen bleibt und der Kapitän macht nichts ist das schon kriminell und unterlassene Hilfeleistung. 
Du zum Beispiel hast auf einem Kutter schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht den Bulla gut fand. Sicher hat jeder mal einen schlechten Tag aber unterlassene Hilfeleistung entschuldigt nichts!!!


----------



## Ace (10. Oktober 2002)

@Bulla
*Erstmal willkommen an Board
Es ist erschreckend was du erlebt bzw.geschrieben hast und die Reaktionen des Skippers(wenn sie denn wirklich so heftig gewesen sind) sind durch nichts zu Entschuldigen.* 

Aber ich kann (leider) auch einige deiner Darstellungen nicht gutheissen.
einen Hund mit auf einen Kutter zu nehmen find ich nicht in Ordnung, ist aber jedem seine Sache wenn der Skipper es erlaubt und der Hund gut erzogen ist.
Das Ding mit der Makrele an die Scheibe hätte auch nicht unbedingt sein müssen, Schein als hast du doch genug gefangen.Genauso die Art und Weise wie du die Kritik anbringst finde ich nicht so gut.
Es tut mir leid aber es klingt *für mich*  etwas übertrieben.
Ich war noch nie auf einem Makrelenkutter aber was meinst du wie lange du noch Makrelenfangen würdest wenn alle Kutter die gesamte Angelzeit über dem Schwarm stehen würden. Geschweige denn wieviele Fische von den gefangenen überhaupt versorgt und verarbeitet werden können, gerade bei der empfindlichen Makrele.
was mich etwas verwirrt ist das du einmal schreibst das du das erste mal von scheveningen aus gefahren bist, dann aber das du die Reederei Vroljik(in Scheveningen) getestet und für gut befunden hast.

Nix für ungut aber wenn du solch harte Kritik hier reinsetzt muss du auch mit solchen Beiträgen wie den von Holger rechnen.

Aber bevor alle anderen über mich herfallen
*Die Reaktion des Skippers in so einem Fall ist unmöglich und gehört verurteilt* 

Gruß Ace


----------



## Dorsch (10. Oktober 2002)

ich bin auch schon viel aufn kutter gewesen,und möchte mal folgen anmerkung machen.                                  ich denke
es spielt keine rolle ob ich viel oder wenig fange. wenn ich
auf einen kutter gehe erwarte ich in erste lienie sicherheit
es ist nicht zu entschuldigen was der skipper sich geleistet
hat. wenn es soweit geht das sich die angler verletzen würde ich auch zornig werden. das man nicht denn ganzen tag fische fängt sollte jedem der sich auf son kutter sellt klar sein
ich hab sowas ähnliches mal auf der tailand erlebt
die dünung war schon fast 3 meter und der skipper (stoffer)
lag besoffen auf der brücke.hab mir damals fast in die
hose gesch.... ich finde die kritig von bulla richtig,denn
ob nun dies schiff oder jenes,die sicherheit der menschen
muß auf jedenfall gewärleistet sein.

in diesem sine Dorsch


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Oktober 2002)

@ Bulla

Makrelen findet man nicht nur durch Möven. Nicht umsonst hat GPS und Echolot und Sprechfunk am Board und seine Erfahrung. 
Hätte ich nur Makrelen in Norge geangelt , wo Möven mir den Weg zeigten, dann hätte ich wohl bisher nur einmal Makrelen in Norge geangelt! Die Suche ist ganz normal. Sowie der erste Kutter Makrelen hat, werden die anderen gerufen und die fahren dann auch dort hin!

*Ein Hund gehört wirklich nicht auf einen Kutter!!! :e* Bin vor paar Jahren regelmäßig zum Makrelenangeln gefahren und mußte auch öfters miterleben wie sich innerhalb weniger Minuten das Wetter schlagartig änderte und die Heimreise durch sehr lange und sehr hohe Wellen(in der Nordsee üblich) erschwert wurde. Habe mal eine Heimreise vor Helgoland nach Büsum gehabt bei Windstärke 10-11. Da hat jeder gekotzt und trotzdem hat sich keiner beklagt. War bei dem Wetter auf dem Kutter gestürzt und mir mein Bein verstaucht und habe mich auch nicht beschwert! Der Kapitän hat uns damlas von Kehrheim auch wieder heil zurückgebracht! Wer sich da nicht unter Deck verzog und seine Sachen richtig verstaut und festgezurt hatte, mußte kleine Verletzungen und Verluste an Material hinnehmen. Unfälle passieren dann auch mal! Dafür kann der Skipper nix! Meist ist das aber auf die Unvernunpft der Angler zurückzuführen. Auf diesen Makrelendampfer sind meist 50 Angler. Davon mehr als die Hälfte am Schluß besoffen und 20 davon haben noch nie was vorher mit Makrelen zu tun gehabt. Dann sieht man teilweise Leute beim Angeln mit mehr als 5 Makrelenhaken (3 sind allemale genug!) und unten einen Pilker noch dran für den großen Dorsch!#d   Sowie die erste Makrele dran hängt, wird gekurbelt was die Rolle hergibt und die Vorfächer,statt mal zu warten bis die anderen Hakken auch voll sind!  #d  Dann gebe es auch keinen Tüttel am System, der sonst vorprogrammiert ist! #d  Teilweise benutzen einige die blaue bzw orange *Maurerschnur*  zum Angeln! #d  Das beste fand ich immer wieder, wie einige ihre Makrelen erst der Sonne aussetzten und dann nach der der 50 Makrele die restlichen 2 Wannen dem Meer wieder zuführten, weil sie matschig waren und nicht mehr ausnehmbar bzw. nicht mehr filitierbar waren! Bisher waren immer nur eine Handvoll Angler dabei, die genug Eis mitbrachten und die Makrelen sofort gekühlt haben, um dann wirklich frischen Fisch mit nach Hause zunehemen. Meist waren diese Angler nur aus der eigenen Bekanntenkreis zu sehen!
Unterlassene Hilfestellung heiße ich auf keinen Fall gut. Wenn sich sowas ereignet haben sollte, dann hätte der Kapitän angezeigt werden sollen! Kleine Verletzungen beim Makrelenangeln sind ganz normal bei den Anfängern und sollte auch nicht so hoch gespielt werden. Kann mir jedenfalls so ein Fehlverhalten der Mannschaft nicht vorstellen! Und wenn Du schon einige Kutter hier lobst , dann solltest doch bitten mehr Hintergrund geben für deine Belobigung!

Nicht nach dem Motto: Wenn ein Kutter mal ne Welle nimmt dann ist er schiet bzw. wenn da nix gefangen wird , dann ist der Kutter auch schiet! Wird gefangen auf dem Kutter, dann ist Kapitän ein Halbgott und ist das Wetter noch gut gewesen dann ist er nicht mehr zu toppen!
Man sollte immer Hintergrundinformatioen geben wie:
1. Wetterlage(Windstärke, Regen, Schnee, ect.)
2. Angler, viele Einheiemische bzw. viele Touris bzw. viele Anfänger und wieviele besoffene
3. sucht der Skipper nach Fisch oder legt er sich einfach nur hin, um seine Bockwurst mittags zu verticken und sein Bier loszuwerden!
4. wie sind die Preise 
5. wie sind die Hygenebedingungen(Waschbecken, Aufenthaltsraum, WC)
6. Hilft die Crew beim Gaffen(beim Makrelenangeln natürlich überflüssig)
7. Ist sie freundlich
8. Sind Gefriermöglichkeiten vorhanden und kann man Eis bekommen!
9.
10...ect.

Ansonsten könnte jeder so ein schlechtes Bild über jeden hier verbreiten! Solltest schon mal mehr Hintergrundinfos hier lassen! :m


----------



## Ace (10. Oktober 2002)

@BB-Angler:m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Oktober 2002)

@ M_S
Also, ich nin auf keinen Fall der meinung, das Bulla einfach irgendein Dummes Zeug schreibt. Nur ist es leider so, das alle immer zuerst den Fehler bei anderen suchen, und nicht bei sich selbst. Ich denke das es sich hier wie gesagt um missverständnisse handelt, da Bulla selbst schreibt, das er zum ersten mal in scheveningen war, und mir somit nicht so erfahren scheint.
Weiterhin halte ich Bulla für einen etwas aufbrausenderen Menschen (Makrelenschmeissen, Käptn bedrohen), ich bin also, ebenso wie ACE wohl auch davon ausgegangen, das Bulla zu Übertreibungen neigt.
Wenn sich da wirklich jemand lebensgefährlich geschnitten hätte, wäre wohl auch geholfen worden. Ich war wirklich nicht dabei, und kann mein Urteil somit nur indirekt Fällen.
Aber wie sich bei einer unserer Touren jemand einen Haken in den Finger gestochen hat, ist ihm geholfen worden, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das sich das so schnell ändert.

Die sache mit dem Engländer ist natürlich bedauerlich, da hat dann die Crew den Ernst der Lage nicht erkannt. Das ist selbstverständlich nicht in Ordnung, da geb ich Dir recht.

Aber Pflicht des Käptens ist es zuerst mal das Schiff sicher nach hause zu bringen. Das geht nicht, wenn er sich von der Brücke wegbewegt. Zumal er ja auch noch bedroht worden ist.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hummer (11. Oktober 2002)

MS#6 

Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, ob die Scheißhäuser auf einem Kutter sauber sind, wenn der Käptn Bewußtlose herumliegen läßt und absichtlich Verletzungen seiner Fahrgäste herbeiführt. Mich sehen die jedenfalls nicht auf Ihrem Kutter. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Oktober 2002)

Die meisten Verletzungen der Angler gehen auf ihr eigenes Verschulden. Da wird aus einem 50 er Dorsch schnell mal ein 20 cm Filet. Und die meinen dann, sie könnten filetieren!#d  Die Helden dieser Filetierflotte benutzen dann die teuersten Profifiletmesser (ein falscher Schnitt und die Hand ist ab!) oder haben sogenannte Brotmesser dabei! Das ist so, als wenn man einen Führerscheinneuling gleich einen Ferrari unterm Po setzt!#d Erst mal mit einem 10 € Messer anfangen und dann hocharbeiten zu den teuren Profimessern! :m Das bei solchen Filetakrobaten mal das Messer danebengeht, ist da ja wohl selbstverständlich! Und bei bitten Seegang erst Recht! Bin bis vor paar Jahren sehr oft Hochseeangeln gefahren mit Dorschkuttern und Makrelenkuttern! Auf diesen Schiffen konnten bisher höchstens zwei Händevoll wirklich filetieren und den Fisch waidgerecht versorgen und verarbeiten! Der Rest zerhackte und zerstückelte seinen Fang am Ende! Das war auch ein Grund, wieso ich der Hochseeangellei fast den Rücken zugewandt habe! Fahre nur noch im internen Freundeskreis und an Tagen,  an denen sich nur einheimische erfahrene vernünpftige Angler an Board wagen. Ab Winstärke 6-8!  :q 

Unterlassene Hilfeleistung finde ich auch nicht gut! Nur ist dies ein Problem in der Gesellschaft und ist heute wohl menschlich! Vielleicht hat die Crew die Situation einfach falsch eingestuft! :g


----------



## Guen (11. Oktober 2002)

@BB

Gut das wir mit Dir einen erfahrenen Könner an Bord haben #d !

Gruss Guen


----------



## schroe (11. Oktober 2002)

Puh,  

Blut aus den Ohren, bewußtlos! Das sind ziemlich sichere Hinweise auf eine schwere Schädel-Hirn Verletzung.
Für soetwas ist ein Seenotrettunghubschrauber ( minimum Seenotrettungsschiff) zu rufen. Der Transport in eine Fachklinik sollte ohne jede Zeitverzögerung durchgeführt werden. Das ist eine schwere Form der unterlassenen Hilfeleistung  :r . Auch bei Laienhelfern. 
Lebt der Engländer noch?

Danke für die Warnung.

@ Bellybootangler,

sollte Dir aus Eigenverschulden mal etwas zustoßen, kommt der Ersthelfer und fragt nach der Ursache, stellt fest, Du bist selber schuld und geht dann einfach wieder. Glückwunsch! :e  
Hilfeleistung ist in Deutschland und soweit ich weiß in allen anderen Ländern dieser Erde immer noch unabhängig von der Schuldfrage. Deine Argumentation (menschliche Unterlassung, selbstverständliche Schnittverletzungen)  finde ich mit Verlaub gesagt zum :v . 
Ausserdem, was kratzt es mich wenn andere ihre Filets versehentlich verschneiden. Hast du den Anfängern versucht zu zeigen wie es richtig geht. Denke die hätten sich drüber gefreut. 

Sorry, wollte eigentlich auf solche Beiträge nicht mehr reagieren, aber ...... :v


----------



## C.K. (11. Oktober 2002)

Als ich ihn zuletzt gesehen habe, lebte er noch.!!!! Zumindest auf der Trage vom Krankenwagen!!!! Es hat sich von der Manschaft des Kutters keiner gekümmert,wir   haben Erste Hilfe geleistet!!!! Es war noch nicht einmal die Einsicht vorhanden, zurückzufahren oder die Seenotrettung zu verständigen. Erst bei Androhung von einer Anzeige kehrte der Kapitän um. Er wollte eigendlich seinen Törn noch zu Ende fahren. 

Das mit dem Hund finde ich allerdings auch daneben, diese Tiere gehören nicht auf einen Kutter.


----------



## Anna (11. Oktober 2002)

huhu also ich bin bullas freundin
wenn einige meinen das Bulla überreagiert hat na ich weiß ja net aber ich fand es net lustig als ich am boden lag und tierische schmerzen hatte das der Kapitän sich fast todgelacht hat.Und was uns aufgeregt hat war nicht wie viel man fängt weil es ist klar dafür gibts keine garantie, nur wir sind ja net blöd und merken doch wenn wir nur spazieren gefahen werden.Und vorallem geht eins nicht das menschen verletzt werden und zwar mit absicht


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Anna!
Auch dir ein Herzliches Willkommen im Anglerboard! 
Ich habe ja meine Meinung schon gepostet. Ihr hättet den Kapitän anzeigen sollen wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung und Körperverletzung. Wenn alles so stimmt wie ihr schreibt hätte er das verdient gehabt.
@BBA ich finde deine Meinung zu dem Thema auch daneben.


----------



## Bulla (11. Oktober 2002)

@BB

Erstmal: Hunde können durchaus auf einen Kutter.
         Wenn ein Hund gut erzogen ist und gerne auf dem 
         Boot ist ist doch nichts dagegen einzuwenden !

Also auf Deine Fragen

1. Wetterlage(Windstärke, Regen, Schnee, ect.) 
   - Sonnig, kaum Wind
2. Angler, viele Einheiemische bzw. viele Touris bzw. viele 
   Anfänger und wieviele besoffene 
   - ca. 50% Einheimische, 3 Besoffene
3. sucht der Skipper nach Fisch oder legt er sich einfach 
   nur hin, um seine Bockwurst mittags zu verticken und 
   sein Bier loszuwerden! 
   - Der Skipper hatte 0 Ahnung !
     Er wollte nicht, daß was gefangen wurde.
     Das konnte man auch an den Reaktionen der Holländer 
     merken.
4. wie sind die Preise 
   - Preise sind bei Trip in Ordnung !
5. wie sind die Hygenebedingungen(Waschbecken, 
   Aufenthaltsraum, WC) 
   - Die Hygienebedingungen etc. sind unter aller sau !
6. Hilft die Crew beim Gaffen(beim Makrelenangeln natürlich 
   überflüssig) 
   - weiß ich nicht habe mit Trip noch nicht auf Dorsch 
     geangelt.
7. Ist sie freundlich 
   NEIN!
8. Sind Gefriermöglichkeiten vorhanden und kann man Eis 
   bekommen! 
   NEIN!

zu Sportfischerei Hoogerwerf

Es ist eine sehr nette freundliche Crew.
Die sanitären Anlagen sind sauber.
Der Aufenthaltsraum ist super.
Bei diesem Skipper hatten wir nicht einmal, daß reingeschmissen wurde und nichts gefangen wurde.
Zum Gaffen stehen immer 3 Crewmitglieder bereit !
Preise sind mit Trip und allen anderen zu vergleichen.
Ja es gibt EIS und das noch KOSTENLOS !!!
(Und Frikadellen, Süßwasser und andere Sachen gab es für den Hund gratis dazu)
Bei Trip gab es noch nicht mal Süßwasser !


Also alles bestens !

Dagegen ist die Reederei TRIP der letzte Müll.

PS: Wer sich schon Bellyboatangler nennt und solch ein Gerät warscheinlich auch noch benutzt, kann ja so ein großer Kutterangler auch nicht sein  :g 

PPS: Ich denke nicht, daß man mich über die Anzahl der Haken aufklären muß !!!  :e 

Greetz 

Bulla

PPSS: Noch viel viel Spaß mit der Reederei Trip und ihren Deppen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Oktober 2002)

@ schroe 
Erste Hilfe sollte immer geleistet werden und von jedem! Egal wie er sich die Verletzungen zugezogen hat! Im Notfall sollte dann auch der Abtransport sichergestellt werden! Und mit Absicht verletzt kein Mensch einen anderen. Erst Recht kein Kapitän! Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt! Kaffeefahrten machen mal alle Kutter! Nicht an jedem Tag wird Fisch gefangen! 

@c.k.
Das sich die Mannschaft nicht um den Engländer gekümmert hat, finde ich auch daneben. Sollte ich sowas mal auf einen Kutter erleben, wäre diese Reederei tabu für mich!
Sowas gehört sich nicht!


Und übrigens bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie M_S


> Ihr hättet den Kapitän anzeigen sollen wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung und Körperverletzung. Wenn alles so stimmt wie ihr schreibt hätte er das verdient gehabt.


 Versucht Zeugen für diese Tour zufinden und verklagt die Reederei. Verjährungsfrist müßte bei 2 Jahren liegen! Dann könnt ihr wenigstens einen wahnsinnigen Kapitän das Schiff unterm Mors wegziehen! Personenbeförderung ist dann tabu für den guten Mann!
Ansonsten wird er weiter jeden Tag in der Makrelensaison und Dorschsaison voll mit Anglern rausfahren!


----------



## Anna (11. Oktober 2002)

@bb
Und mit Absicht verletzt kein Mensch einen anderen

Tut mir leid aber wie willst du es sonst nennen...der Kapitän sah ganz genau das viele leute am ausnehmen waren und er hat sich mir voller absicht so in die wellen gestellt das bei der nägsten welle alle durch die gegend flogen...und ist ja woll jedem klar das sich dabei jemand verletzten könnte...und mein Freund hat diesen bericht nicht geschreiben um jemanden den ruf zu versauen sonder weil wir es wirklich so erlebt haben und den anderen anglern sowas esparren wollen (es ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er es glaubt oder net)


----------



## hecht24 (11. Oktober 2002)

das alles sind die gruende die mich veranlasst haben selber
ein boot zu kaufen.
is zwar recht klein haber ich bin selber kapitaen.
dann lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und mit einem ordentlichen
kutterkapitaen wie unserem seehund auf makrele.
http://www.ms-seehund.de/
mit meinen lütten boot kann man auf die nordsee natuerlich nich raus


----------



## Forellenudo (11. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Anna
mein nachbar war vor wenigen wochen auch auf diesem Kutter und das einzige was er nachdem er wieder hier war zu mir gesagt hat war:&quot;nie wieder mit diesem Kutter der Kapitän ist ja ein Deutsch hasser und er hatte das gefühl das er stellen angefahren hat wo kein fisch ist da mehr wie 10 deutsche an board waren und das sollte sich auch bestättigen nach dem von 50 leuten 4 ganze fische gefangen worden sind.

gruß forellenudo #h


----------



## Hummer (11. Oktober 2002)

@forellenudo

Sowas in der Richtung stand auch in der Angelzeitschrift.
 :v 
Sollte man vielleicht mal der Boulevardpresse stecken. Dafür isse gut. 

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Mefo (11. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
habe mir alle Meinungen zu dem unglaublichen Vorfall durchgelesen.
Ich bin der Meinung das grundsätzlich der Skipper verantwortlich für alle an Bord befindlichen Personen ist.Da kann es nicht angehen das er den Kahn so in den Wind dreht das sich unerfahrene Angler verletzen.Auch wenn der Wind zugenommen hat ,muß ein Pflichtbewusster Skipper ,das ausnehmen bei sehr ungünstigen Wetter unterbinden .Das gleiche gilt auch für den Alkohol.Ich hasse es wie die Pest wenn besoffene Arsch...... mit Pilkern um sich werfen usw.Auch da muß ein Skipper eingreifen.Das ist ja schon zur Unsitte geworden sich auf eiem Angelkutter vollaufen zu lassen.Habe noch nie gehört das sich ein Taucher oder Fallschirmspringer zugeschüttet hat ,bevor oder während er sein Hobbie nachgeht. 
Wenn es alles stimmt gibt es nur einen Weg :1 Anzeigen,2Die Reederei meiden und in allen Medien über solche Misstände aufklären.Punkt um. :e  :e  :e 

Kielholen usw. Lachhaft !10 auf´s Pralle Glied.Natürlich mit eim lächeln :q  :q 

Gruß aus Plön


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (12. Oktober 2002)

*uiiii*

Welcome on Board Anna (hier passiert sowas nicht)

Schroe, MS, Mefo und einige anderen haben völlig Recht damit. Als wir (Frau, Kind und ich) in Holland Urlaub gemacht haben, (freundlich und angepasst da wir ja Gäste in einem Fremden Land waren) trafen wir auch so manchen Deutschhasser, besonders schön wenn das Kind das mitbekommt ohne die besch***** Vergangenheit von unseren Eltern und Großeltern zu kennen.

Ich fuhr früher dann immer mit der MS Blauort und Kpt. Eckbertvon Büsum raus, da stimmt der Service und der Jung hat Ahnung. Machste als Anfänger Mist brauchst du nur nach Oben zur Luke gucken, dann brüllt Dich schon einer (freundlich aber bestimmt) zusammen. Damals hatten wir bei einer Ausfahrt 5-6 und es kam die Order von Oben mit dem Felitieren zu warten bis Eckbert es sagt. Als wir unter Land waren konnten wir loslegen, und wehe es fing einer vorher an uiiuiiiui 

Ich bin durch meinen Urlaub eh von Holland geheilt an mir verdient da keiner mehr was  :r


----------



## Guen (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich komme gerade aus Holland  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Geier0815 (12. Oktober 2002)

Was soll man zu dem Ganzen sagen?

1.) Anzeigen, auf jeden Fall anzeigen!!! So einem Arsch muß auf jeden Fall sein Kapitänspatent entzogen werden!

2.) Länder wie Holland und Dänemark, wo Deutschfeindlichkeit ganz groß geschrieben wird, am besten meiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2002)

In Dänemark hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Deutschfeindlichkeit#c 
Im Gegenteil, fast wie im gelobtenm Land Norwegen kam ich auch in Dänemark mit den Einheimischen immer sehr gut aus:m 
Wobei ich auch immer denke, so wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallts heraus.
Zum Thema Reederei Trip: Da helfen wirklich nur Anzeigen.
Wenn sowas wirklich vorkommt, gehört einem solchen Kapitän das Patent entzogen und einer Reederei, die da nicht einschreitet, gehören die Schiffe stillgelegt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (12. Oktober 2002)

Der Bericht kam für viele ja gerade zur richtigen Zeit. In der aktuellen Ausgabe von R&R ist ein Beitrag über das angeln von hölländischen Kuttern aus. Und da wird besagte Rederei auch mit genannt. 
Über die geleistete, oder besser doch nicht geleistete Hilfe auf diesen Kuttern kann ich mich auch bloß den vorangegangenen Postings anschließen....  :v .
Ich bin auch der Meinung das ein Skipper gerade auf Booten die vornämlich von Touris oder auch Anfängern benutzt werden eine besondere Sorgfalltspflicht hat. 
Der Skipper des besagten Bootes hat doch noch Glück gehabt das Bulla sich so gut in der Gewalt hatte. Ein anderer hätte es vieleicht nicht bloß bei bössen Blicken und einer fliegenden Makrele belassen. 
Zu der angesprochenen Deutschfeindlichkeit der Holländer kann ich nichts sagen, war noch nicht dort und werde sicher auch nicht hinfahren. Mein Ziel ist mehr Norwegen und Dänemark und da habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts davon mitbekommen. Wobei die auch genug Grund hätten.


----------



## Geier0815 (12. Oktober 2002)

@ Thomas9904,

meine schlechten Erfahrungen in Dänemark hab ich überwiegend mit jungen Leuten gemacht. Von diesen schlug mir mehrfach offener Hass entgegen, obgleich wir nur durch die Ortschaft gegangen sind um ein Bier in &acute;ner Kneipe zu trinken. Also nix mit &acute;wie man in den Wald...&acute;. Vieleicht hing es auch mit unserer Optik (lange Haare) zusammen. Aber wenn Du 3mal von &acute;nem Mob fast was auf&acute;s Maul gekriegt hättest, würdest Du die Situation wohl ähnlich einschätzen. Mit den älteren Dänen war es meist so, das wir mehr oder minder freundlich ignoriert wurden. Zumindest keine Hasstiraden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2002)

@ geier: Ich hatte damit auch nicht Dich persönlich ansprechen wolen, mit dem in den Wald rufen, sorry, wenn das so rauskam. 
Mit gings einfach darum, daß man das in solchen Diskussionen auch immer bedenken sollte.
Gibt ja genügend Beispiele dafür, wie sich Deutsche (nicht Du persönlich!!) im Ausland unbeliebt machen - und das nicht nur als  Angler!!

Zum Thema Kneipen kann ich in Denmark nix sagen, ist mir als Schwabe zu teuer, da trink ich lieber mein Bier im Ferienhaus mit den (dänischen und deutschen und sonstigen)  Nachbarn. Vielleicht hätte ich in Kneipen sonst auch solche Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht.


----------



## Geier0815 (12. Oktober 2002)

Tja Thomas, wenn&acute;s in den Kneipen gewesen wär, hät ich mir nichts dabei gedacht; aber auf sowas auf öffentlichen Plätzen?


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Leute
Ich war jetzt 3 mal in Dänemark und muß sagen das wir immer freundlich behandelt wurden es gab zwar hin und wieder einige Ältere leute die nicht Grüßten aber alles in allem kann ich über die Dänen nichts negatives sagen.ich hatte mal ein gespräch mit einer verkäuferin und die sagte mir das die älteren leute (vereinzelnt)immer noch nicht überwunden haben das sie unter Hitler zwangsarbeit leisten mußten und unsere Generation muß drunter leiden.leider.
aber zurück zum Thema,ich selber hatte auch schon erfahrungen gemacht mit so einem Kapitän das liegt aber schon ein paar jahre zurück (Den Helder)es waren mehr deutsche an board wie holländer und dem entsprechent haben wir dann auch gefangen.auf dem schiff hing ein spielautomat und da wir nichts fingen hatte ich auch keine lust mehr zu angeln also warf ich mit meinem bruder zusammen 5 gulden in den automat und holten 2 mal hintereinander die serie worauf der automat ca.480 gulden ausspuckte und der Kapitän uns kurzerhand rauswarf und die Kantine schloß und meinte wir sollten uns auf seinem schiff nicht mehr blicken lassen.am hafen angekommen war der erste weg zur fritten bude am hafen,als wir dran waren und was bestellen wollten sagte die dame zu uns wir sollten uns hinten in der schlange wieder einordnen und das reichte uns.seidem hat uns Holland nie wieder gesehen.

Viele Grüße aus Bonn

                    Forellenudo #h


----------



## wodibo (12. Oktober 2002)

Meine ersten Kuttererfahrungen habe ich 1986 gemacht. Ich bin damals regelmäßig mit der &quot;Jan Cux&quot; Flotte von Cuxhafen aus gefahren. Im Laufe der Zeit sind auch da die Preise gestiegen und der Service gesunken  
Solch Fälle, wie oben beschrieben, sind mir aber Gottseidank noch nie untergekommen.
Ich habe dann noch einige andere Kutter von D über DK nach S probiert und bin mittlerweile geheilt. 
Ich müsste jetzt mindestens 600 km fahren um eine Küste zu erreichen. Für solche Abenteuer? Nein Danke!!!
Es sei denn das Board fährt mit der MS Seehund raus - da wäre ich wenns passt dabei :z


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Oktober 2002)

Hi Wodibo
hör mir bloß mit der jan cux flotte auf,3 arbeitskollegen und ich hatten vor 3 jahren für samstags gebucht (WRACKANGELN)aud Dorsch und ich hatte freitags abends noch angerufen ob es dabei bleibt mit dem wrackangeln und er bestättigte das mit einem Aber Selbsverständlich das ist ja auch so Annonciert im Blinker.wir kommen da an finden auch sofort da schiff und machen unsere Pilkruten fertig und auf einmal bricht auf dem schiff ein gelächter aus bis dann einer meinte ob wir mit dem pilker makrelen fangen wollten und tatsächlich fuhr das schiff auf makrellen raus,ich stellte sofort den kapitän zur rede was das soll ich hätte schlieslich einen abend voher noch angerufen ob es auf dorsch geht da meinte er nur das hätte sich geändert wollte mit mir aber weiter nicht diskutieren.kannst dir ja vorstellen das wir total sauer waren,und von Bonn nach Cuxhafen ist ja nicht gleich um die Ecke.

Gruß Forellenudo #h


----------



## wodibo (12. Oktober 2002)

@Forellenudo

&acute;86 gings noch vor Helgoland und damals war ein älterer Scipper an Bord. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne war das ein Stralsunder. Damals war es ein Topservice und ich hätte jedem die Flotte empfohlen. 
Als Helgoland zum Angeln verboten wurde gings zum Wrackangeln und Bergab.
Aber wie so oft im Leben :c


----------



## Anna (12. Oktober 2002)

ich muß sagen ich und bulla sind regelmäßig in holland und bisher hatten wir nie probleme mit deutschenhassern bis jetzt auf das eine mal mit dem Kapitän,da muß ich holland in schutz nehemen es gibt nun mal überall idioten #d


----------



## Anderson (12. Oktober 2002)

Zum Thema Deutschhasser!

Bei unserem letzten Danmark-Trip nach Fünen passierte meiner Frau und mir follgendes.
Bei der üblichen Hot-Spot Erkundung fiel unser Auge auf den Strand am Leuchtturm in Strib,der eine oder andere kennt diesen Abschnitt sicherlich,eine schöne Brandungsangelstelle.Also am Parkplatz angekommen,befand sich da ein Pkw mit holländischen Kennzeichen und am Strand zwei Holländer die wohl im Begriff waren sich auf das Nachtangeln vorzubereiten.Als wir dann ausstiegen und langsam ohne Angelmontur und Angelsachen richtung Strand gingen ,wollten wir doch nur mal so die Lage peilen,konnte es der Eine der beiden nicht lassen ganz laut die deutsche Nationalhymne zu pfeifen.Aber nicht das ihr glaubt das er uns dabei anschaute sondern  fummelte in seinem Angelkoffer rum.Der Abstand war ca 10 m.Als dann sein Kumpel merkte das ich mich doch sehr darüber aufregte und auch etwas lauter wurde indem ich meine Frau laut fragte ob die zwei ein Problem hätten,tuschelte der eine dem Pfeiffer was zu und dieser verstummte prommt.Jetzt kramten beide sinnlos mit gesenktem Kopf in der Kiste rum und schaute nicht mehr hoch.Das passierte uns in Dänemark wohlgemerkt nicht mit Dänen sondern mit Holländer.Zum Glück sind nicht alle so aber es gibt sie leider immer wieder.

Sorry das musste mal raus!

Grüsse Anderson


----------



## Forellenudo (12. Oktober 2002)

hallo anna
aber nicht so viel wie in holland und ich kann dir noch mehr sachen sagen die ich erlebt habe aber dafür ist mir meine zeit einfach zu schade als über das zu berichten und ich könnte dir noch haufenweise leute bringen die änliches zu berichten haben nicht nur vom angeln.auf jeden fall wird mich in holland keiner mehr antreffen.

bis bald
           Forellenudo #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. Oktober 2002)

Da ja mehrere Member hier die Zustände auf der Reederei Trip bestättigen, muß ich es ja glauben. Ist ja unfastbar!!! Hätte ja auch ne Finte sein können, da ihr hier neu registriert seid! Im Netz treiben sich auch eine Menge Idioten rum, habe es schon in anderen Foren miterlebt! Die dann die Foren kaputt gemacht haben! Deshalb zuerst meine Unglaubwürdigkeit bei euren Beitrag! Herzlichen Dank für die Wahnung Anna und Bulla! 

Werde diese Reederei meiden und von mir sehen die keinen Euro!!! Das verspreche ich!  :m


----------



## Anna (12. Oktober 2002)

@ Forellenudo
das glaub ich dir gerne , gut ich hab bisher nicht oft schlimmer sachen erlebt...aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen das viele holländer die deutschen hassen


@Bb
das freut mich aber das du uns glaubst  :z ...kann dich gut verstehen im internet treiben sich ja wirklich genug spinner rum

@ an alle
danke noch mal für die nette begrüßung:l


----------



## Zunami (27. Oktober 2002)

*Reederei Trip*

Vielen Dank für die Warnung,habe selbst schon mal
mit dem Gedanken gespielt dort mitzufahren.
Aber dann lassen wir das mal lieber.
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## chiamsi (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war sicher schon 20 mal in Scheveningen angeln. Bei besagter Trip, Vroljk, Johanna und Maria. Die Athmosphäre ist dort überall gleich besch*****
Fangen tun die alle gleich gut oder schlecht.
Bei meinem letzten Trip auf der Trip gab´s ne Schlägerei, da der Kahn total überbucht war und die Jungs in 2 Reihen standen.  Ich hatte einen Freund dabei (Ami) und der für den war das der Höhepunkt seiner Europareise.
Ähnliches hab ich aber auch auf all den anderen Kähnen erlebt.
Wenn man wirklich nach Scheveningen will, dann sollte man sich einen Tag frei nehmen und unter der Woche fahren das spart Nerven.

Ciao
Ernst


----------



## Köhli (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Hallo Leute#h ,

jetzt hab ich sooo viel negatives über Holland gelesen, bin total verunsichert#t . Mein Kumpel und ich wollten dieses Jahr eigentlich ne schöne Kutterfahrt über´s Wochenende machen und jetzt sowas.
Ich bin über ein anderes Forum an einen deutschen Organisator gestossen (Dietrich fishing tackle), der macht nen ganz guten Eindruck. Hat jemand mit dem Anbieter Erfahrung bzw. gibt es auch positives über Kutterfahrten zu berichten????

Herzlichen Dank für Info
Köhli


----------



## noworkteam (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

moin,

hatten in den niederlanden noch nie probleme, weder beim kutter-angeln noch beim brandungs- bzw. molen-angeln...

wir sind immer prima mit den dort einheimischen ausgekommen...auch im urlaub auf texel gab es nie probleme....

stop: einmal war ich mit meiner frau in rotterdam, das viertel dort sah aus wie in der bronx, alle laden mit gittern etc. verkleidet, da sprang dann so ein dunkelhäutiger vor die motorhaube und schlug dann drauf und brüllte rum,..,ích glaub da wäre ich rübergerollt wenn der in die jackentasche gegriffen hätte..

wenn du einen prima ausflug machen willst und bereit bist mehr als für die übliche kuttertour auszugeben:

guckst du hier:
http://www.ahoy-hengelsport.nl/ 

und hier der bericht meiner tour:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68351

in stellendam liegt noch so eine sportliche flunder ich muss mal schauen....

ach was ich mach mal ein neues thema auf, vielleicht kriegen wir das schiffchen voll....

gruss 

noworkteam


----------



## snofla (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

hi köhli

bin mit der tripp bis jetzt viermal mitgefahren und es war immer klasse.

wir fahren da immer mit unserer jugendgruppe hin und das dann immer als vollcharter


bin letztes jahr mit 50 fischen nach hause gegangen


----------



## noworkteam (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

ich kann auch keine makrele mehr sehen und auch nicht riechen...

gruss

noworkteam:m


----------



## PIUS (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

So jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.
Ich war schon öfter bei unseren holländischen Nachbarn auf nem Kutter fischen.Makrele und Dorsch.Ich kann nur sagen das ich schonmal gute und weniger gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.Das Wetter spielt natürlich eine ganz entscheidene Rolle. Wir fahren öfters mit Reedereij Vroolik auf die See und ich finde er hat die fähigsten Leute und die saubersten Boote von allen.Im Sommer kann mann auch Eis für seinen Fang kaufen ist allerdings in einem anderen Geschäft aber die Leute haben uns drauf hingewiesen.Der Trip hatte immer geschlossen oder war ausgebucht.Was ich allgemein nicht so gut finde ist das die Schiffe immer überfüllt sind.Man hat manchmal nicht nen Meter Platz zum Nachbarn.Ansonsten hab ich eigentlich nichts zu Bemängeln.Preise sind OK und Personal war bis jetzt immer freudlich.So jetzt ihr!


----------



## Köhli (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Hallo Nowokteam, gib bitte ma kurz Laut wegen dem Thema, würd mich gern anhängen;-)

danke - ciao
köhli


----------



## snofla (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

moin PIUS

überfüllte kutter hatten wir auch,deswegen der törn nur noch als vollcharter,dorscheangeln vom kutter in scheveningen?

habs von da aus noch nich getan aber letztes jahr hab ich den käpten gefragt ob sie es machen und er sagte nur das es sich nicht lohnen würde

als wir in den hafen einliefen zeigte er uns zwei boote die bis zu zehn personen mitnehmen und dann dem dorsch entgegen fahren und das bis zu zwei std bei vollem speed,die dinger machen ungefähr 20knt

wir haben uns mit der dorschangelei in den helder auch 6 jahre verarschen lassen fahren jetzt immer nach maasluis/europoort

da gefällts mir bis jetzt am besten

kuckst du hier

www.wrakvissen.nl

und dann unter scheepsjournaal/januar#h


----------



## Striker2111 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Hallo Bulla,
ich Danke dir für deinen Erfahrungsbericht den wir ,das heißt meine beiden Kollegen und ich wollten auch am 31.07.2007 mit Rederij Trip rausfahren!!! Nun Fahren wir wahrscheinlich mit Vrolijk!!! Ich berichte wie es war!!!
Gruß Striker


----------



## muz660socke (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Das ist ja schon ein ziemlich harter Beitrag. 

Wir haben jetzt 4 Jahre unter der Woche Angeltouren mit der Trip Senior und  der Junior gemacht  bei denen das Personal höflich und zuvorkommend war. Die Fänge waren bis auf dieses Jahr ( Aller erste Makrelenfahrt überhaupt ) recht ordentlich. 


Ich selber habe ein derart erbärmliches Verhalten nie erlebt.
Ich staune nur, das diesen Vorfall niemand zur Anzeige gebracht oder per Handy selber den Rettungsdienst gerufen hat. Derartige Ereignisse darf man doch nicht einfach akzeptieren.

Oder hat es daran gelegen, das der Rettungsdienst ( genau wie in Deutschland ) für gewerbliche Kostenpflichtig ist?

Ansich wollten wir noch einmal auf der Trip Senior auf Makrelen fahren. Irgendwie ist mir die Lust nach diesem Beitrag vergangen.

Gruß, Gerd


----------



## natworker (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip 2009*

Anfang August 2009 Makrelenfahrt mit Trip Senior:

Ich empfand die Fahrt als Katastrophe. Für das Wetter und den Seegang kann selbstverständlich niemand etwas. Nur bin ich es gewohnt, dass der Schiffsführer das Schiff so in die Wellen stellt, dass die Strömung das Schiff von der Längsseite trifft und die Angler auf der zur Strömung zugewandten Seite etwas weiter hinauswerfen und die Angler auf der Strömung abgewandten Seite nur "hinunterlassen" müssen. So gibt es kaum "Schnursalat".
Nicht so bei dieser Fahrt: Entweder kam die Strömung von vorn und wie hatten Schnursalat oder die Strömung kam von achtern mit demselben Ergebnis. Der Schiffsführer schien keinerlei Interesse zu besitzen, hier mal die Ruderlage zu ändern um das zu verhindern.
Es gibt auf dem Schiff keine Behälter (Speissfässer o.Ä.) für die gefangenen Fische. Die muss man mitbringen oder im Angelladen einen ca. 15 l Eimer für 5€ kaufen. Ausserdem verfügt das Schiff über keine "Schlachtrinne". Die Fische müssen im Eimer gereinigt und ausgenommen werden. Der Hit war, dass das durchweg unfreundliche Personal erst nach massiver Aufforderung die Pumpe für einen Schlauch anstellte, so dass wir wenigstens Wasser zum reinigen hatten.
Verpflegung: nur Brodjes mit ham oder kaas 1,75 €, nix warmes
kein Aufenthaltsraum! Cola 0,33 2€, Kaffee im Minibecher 1,50.






 Fazit: hat sich für mich erledigt!


----------



## Manol (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Alder voll die Groschenroman Story Messer ins Bein gerammt , krümmend am Boden und du hast dem dann ein Ende gemacht, als einziger von 50 Leuten... MUAHHHHHHHHH ich glaube kein Wort von dem Scheiß
^^

Aber Du hast Recht die ganze Trip ******* kannst Du voll knicken, der letzte Scheiß.

Scheveningen ist eh Katastrophe, fahr lieber nach Den Helder , dann mit der Mercuur raus.

Ich verstehe euch ehrlich gesagt sowieso nicht, als richtiger Angler und Sportfischer geht man doch nicht aufn Kutter Makrelen angeln, dafür brauch man doch nur nen Stock und omas Wäscheleine, das ist doch kein Angeln


----------



## Timo91 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Hochseeangeln mit der Reederei Trip*

Es ist zwar schon einige Jahre her der letzte Beitrag. aber dennoch mal die Frage ob es zur jetzigen zeit neue Informationen gibt? 
 Fahre im September 5 tage nach Holland und wollten dienstags dann mit dem Kutter raus. bin mir derzeit nicht sicher welcher :/

 lg


----------

